# Controller safety



## TigerNut (Dec 18, 2009)

Disclosure: I'm mostly a lurker and EV construction wannabe. I'm also an embedded systems engineer with a 20+ year background in realtime data acquisition, analog and digital signal processing, mixed signal circuit and PCB design, in the consumer and light industrial electronics arena. I've also built a few crank-triggered ignitions for a couple of ICE applications and fried my share of transistors due to inadequate flyback protection.

As a registered professional engineer in Alberta, any conversion I did would obligate me to ensure that the end result met any applicable safety and regulatory requirements.
The recent EPC thread had me wondering about what the current state of affairs is, regarding UL/ULC requirements on EV components. So I looked it up and found this URL:
http://www.ul.com/global/eng/pages/...powerandcontrols/electricvehicle/evstandards/

Is anybody here working within the standards development group(s) to suss out what the critical requirements are, and specifically how this affects the DIY builder?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Tess and the Soliton bunch were trying to comply with EU standards for customers in, I believe , Germany, but that was months ago and I don't recall that status. I also think he was extremely interested in complying with some standard here in the US, but that thread dies too. Perhaps he will read this and reply.


----------

